# ECO button



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone press the ECO button when you drive? Is this function ON really save on gas? In the beginning, I have to press the button to turn on, but now When I start the engine, the eco button is automatic ON. Anyone know why? Any thought on save gas?


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

derekroutan said:


> Does anyone press the ECO button when you drive? Is this function ON really save on gas? In the beginning, I have to press the button to turn on, but now When I start the engine, the eco button is automatic ON. Anyone know why? Any thought on save gas?


I'm wondering the same thing, just got a 11 Routan, my 09 did not have this. I do notice that it shifts much sooner and you do lose some power, not sure how much fuel it saves. Mine does not automatically come on unless I left it on last time I drove it.


----------



## huskerdave (Oct 21, 2011)

This is a new feature that I do not like. The shifting happens too soon on city streets so not alot of power. On most websites it supposed to give you a better gas mileage. I have an 11 SE and I do not see the difference. The ECO is always off on mine.


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

From what I read, the ECO button causes lower RPM shift points, actually skips some gears, and causes the torque converter to lock up at a lower RPM. It also requires more pedal travel prior to downshifts.

I haven't run it in ECO other than when I test drove the van. But, since I just bought mine, I want the transmission to shift normally for the first 500 miles or so. Then I'll give the ECO button a try to see how it compares.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 2010 SEL. The ECO button on the 2009 and 2010 tell the driver when they are driving the most economical. The light will teach the driver how to drive for the best fuel mileage and savings. But it is only an indicator light on the 2009 and 2010.

The 2011 does not require the driver's input. When the ECO is turned on, the vehicle will automatically change the shift points and lockup sooner to improve efficiency, ie, fuel mileage and savings. Personally, I wish my 2010 had this option. It's nice to let the vehicle make the decisions and do the work to save me money. At the price of fuel, I am willing to sacrifice some power and take an extra 5 minutes to get somewhere. I do use the ECO light on my 2010 to tell when I am saving money. It's a nice reminder.

As far as does it work, it absolutely works. It may not be a huge savings if you are a conservative driver already, but if you are heavy on the pedal or otherwise agressive, it will be a noticeable savings, but you will also notice a decrease in performance. Each owner will have to decide what the savings is worth to them. Some people will want to maximize the savings while others don't mind spending the money to have the performance. But if you use it, it will save you fuel. Keep in mind, the savings will also vary based upon other variables such as city versus highway, driver, maintenance, etcetera. It all adds up.


----------



## Manda Siegrist (Jul 29, 2021)

haunted reality said:


> I'm wondering the same thing, just got a 11 Routan, my 09 did not have this. I do notice that it shifts much sooner and you do lose some power, not sure how much fuel it saves. Mine does not automatically come on unless I left it on last time I drove it.


I also have a 2011 routan and my eco button don't even turn on. Don't know if thats a good thing or not


----------

